# Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*

First, no, I have no experience with them.

Wow.

Those look like really nice cells! Their list price for the
high-energy cells (3.5C continuous, 8.5C peak) is slightly lower than
the e-bay price of A123's. That may not sound good due to their lower
power, but they offer volume pricing! Depending on their discount for
500-2000 quantities, these may be a great source for Lithium EV's.

If people have had positive experience with them, I'll definitely try
to afford switching my motorcycle from lead-acid to these!

-Morgan LaMoore

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*

they could be interesting butt I learned early on looking into ways to 
beat the lead acid drag that stated capacity isn't always so. some of 
the noname cells marketed on ebay for hobbyists that doesn't know what 
Ah is anyway have much less than stated. even a chinese 18650 lifepo 
cell which all things considered is a fairly serious cell had around 
700mAh in a 1100mAh rated cell. that's not to say that these guys are 
lying. I figure I'll get some of them and have them sent to Ian Hooper 
for testing like he has with Valence, A123, PHET and others.
If they are up to spec and if they are much cheaper in bulk they could 
be slightly interesting.

it has to compete with PHET 1100mAh cells at 2.6$ iirc which are high 
power cells not much worse than A123 and thundersky large cells which 
are only 3C/10C but even cheaper than the PHETs.

Dan

ps. the stated <9mOhm internal resistance of the power cell is better 
than A123. our current king (get it?  until altair might grace us with 
their vaporware




> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > First, no, I have no experience with them.
> >
> > Wow.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*



> Ian Hooper wrote:
> > Shortly after putting up the results from my original LiFePO4 tests,
> > I was contacted by David Anderson from K2 Batteries
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*

> until altair might grace us with their vaporware

Altairnano cells aren't vaporware. They've been validated by a 3rd party
and sold as product. Astronomically expensive, yes. Exclusive
distribution, yes. None of that means they aren't real.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/K2-Batteries-tf4934060s25542.html#a14134502
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*

True, the proper term is unobtainium.


> Date: Mon, 3 Dec 2007 09:37:20 -0800
> From: [email protected]
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries
>
>
>> until altair might grace us with their vaporware
>
> Altairnano cells aren't vaporware. They've been validated by a 3rd party
> and sold as product. Astronomically expensive, yes. Exclusive
> distribution, yes. None of that means they aren't real.
> --
> View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/K2-Batteries-tf4934060s25542.html#a14134502
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_________________________________________________________________
Share life as it happens with the new Windows Live.Download today it's FREE!
http://www.windowslive.com/share.html?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_Wave2_sharelife_112007

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] K2 Batteries*



> Ian Ward wrote:
> >> until altair might grace us with their vaporware
> >>
> >
> ...


----------

